# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Sigma s load

## pocopico

Καλημέρα,

Θέλω να προγραμματίσω τον Sigma S-pro 32 μέσω του usb ldl της Sigma.
Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω το software της Sigma s-load για το προγραμματισμό του.

----------


## p270

το appolo 32 δεν κανει για τον s-pro32; αν σου κάνει το εχω να στο δώσω

----------


## paulk

Το apollo δεν ειναι συμβατο με το s-pro.
Το s-load το  έχω εγώ..το απόγευμα που θα πάω σπίτι θα στο στείλω.

----------


## p270

> Το apollo δεν ειναι συμβατο με το s-pro.
> Το s-load το  έχω εγώ..το απόγευμα που θα πάω σπίτι θα στο στείλω.



αν δεν σου κανει κοπο δεν το στελνεις και ια σε εμενα ,σε ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## pocopico

> Το apollo δεν ειναι συμβατο με το s-pro.
> Το s-load το  έχω εγώ..το απόγευμα που θα πάω σπίτι θα στο στείλω.



ok.Χίλια ευχαριστώ...

----------

aris_p (23-04-19)

----------


## paulk

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Θέλω να προγραμματίσω τον Sigma S-pro 32 μέσω του usb ldl της Sigma.
> Γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω το software της Sigma s-load για το προγραμματισμό του.



Στο έστειλα.. τσέκαρα στα μηνυματά σου.

----------


## paulk

> αν δεν σου κανει κοπο δεν το στελνεις και ια σε εμενα ,σε ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα



Στο έστειλα.. τσέκαρα στα μηνυματά σου.

----------


## pocopico

Επειδή είμαι καινούργιος στο forum, Που μπορώ να τα βρώ?

----------


## paulk

> Επειδή είμαι καινούργιος στο forum, Που μπορώ να τα βρώ?



Πάνω πάνω λέει ειδοποιήσεις το πατάς και σου λέει εισερχόμενα.. πάτα το εισερχόμενα και θα δεις το μηνυμα.

----------


## p270

σε υπέρ ευχαριστώ Παυλο

----------


## RAFAHL

φιλε μου αν δεν σου κανει κοπο θα το ηθελα και εγω που το χρειαζομαι .... σε ευχαριστω !

----------


## paulk

> φιλε μου αν δεν σου κανει κοπο θα το ηθελα και εγω που το χρειαζομαι .... σε ευχαριστω !



Καλημέρα. στο έστειλα.

----------


## RAFAHL

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ νασε καλα ! 



> Καλημέρα. στο έστειλα.

----------


## atevagge1983

Θα το ηθελα και εγω αν δεν σου ειναι κοπος...

----------


## aris_p

Μόλις αγόρασα και εγώ τον s-pro 32 και δεν μου έδωσαν το S-load, θα το ήθελα και εγώ αν δεν σου ειναι κόπος Paulk...

----------


## aris_p

Αν υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος που μπορεί να μου το δώσει, θα ήμουν υποχρεωμένος...

----------


## paulk

> Αν υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος που μπορεί να μου το δώσει, θα ήμουν υποχρεωμένος...



Σου έστειλα το λινκ σε μήνυμα

----------

aris_p (23-04-19)

----------


## aris_p

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το s-load  Paulk και Pocopico είστε άψογοι! Καλές γιορτές σε όλους!

----------


## Kostas852456

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε ολους.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το έχω και εγώ το s-load?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## paulk

> Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε ολους.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το έχω και εγώ το s-load?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Έχεις μήνυμα.

----------


## tao

Για σας παιδιά θα ήθελα και εγώ το s-load το ψάχνω και δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά

----------


## trata

Για σας παιδιά θα ήθελα και εγώ το s-load ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## fredo

Καλησπέρα παιδιά έχει κάποιος τό πρόγραμμα s-load για s-pro.

----------


## fredo

Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά ούτε στο επίσημο site.

----------


## p270

Δεν το βλεπεις γιατι δεν εχεις κανει εγγραφη στην sigma 
Για να κανεις πρεπει να εχεις επαγγελματικο αφμ δηλαδη να εισαι νομιμος εγκαταστατης ,αν εισαι κανεις εγγραφη θα το βρεις

----------


## SkinnyDonut

Αν γινετε μπορει καποιος να μου στηλει το s-load για apollo?

----------


## p270

απο εδω για οποιον το θελει 

http://www.easybytez.com/3tpq5g8u5jc0

----------


## paulk

> Αν γινετε μπορει καποιος να μου στηλει το s-load για apollo?



Κοίτα στα μηνύματα σου..σου το έχω στείλει.

----------


## paulk

> απο εδω για οποιον το θελει 
> 
> http://www.easybytez.com/3tpq5g8u5jc0



Αυτό είναι για την σειρά s-pro. Για τον apollo υπάρχει άλλο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## p270

http://wrk12.easybytez.com/files/8/6...20v1.0.0.1.rar

αυτο θες;

----------


## swatsquadgr

Εχω ανεβασει τα παρακατω στο onedrive

Mini USB drivers

Πρόγραμμα Downloading S Load Lite (Apollo, Aeolus, Hydra)

Πρόγραμμα Downloading S Load (S-Pro)


https://1drv.ms/u/s!AsYm_5Yq72WoiRca...s8MTQ?e=2bbSCT

----------


## p270

Thanks φιλε

----------


## swatsquadgr

Η συνδεση μεσω δικτυου με το ixion λειτουργει για προγραμματισμο με το s-load ? Προσπαθω να συνδεθω και δεν κανει τιποτα .

----------


## lellisrho

Καλησπέρα , 
Αν γνωρίζει κανείς στο παρακάτω πρόβλημα μου , έχω έναν πίνακα Apollo τον συνδέω με το usb στο pc όλα καλά , προσπαθώ να συνδέσω τον πίνακα Aeolus και μου βγάζει το μήνυμα λάθος κωδικός από την εφαρμογή , 

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια

IMG_0643.jpg

----------

